# Deepwater Proteus



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Departed OB the evening of 21 Dec 2016 headed toward the DS Proteus. Under fair skies and 2' seas it was a smooth ride out. Upon arrival, no topwater action from any tuna or flying fish. Water temp was 74 deg with a moderate current in clear blue water. Started jigging for BFT and immediately got hooked up and cut off numerous times by what was probably some large barracuda. The BFT were literally torn out of their skulls. Continued to jig with very little to show for it by way of any tuna. Started to troll around 0300 with Rapala X-raps and started to hookup some nice schoolie YFT one of which is shown in the attached photo (just under 80#). We continued to work the troll and chunk until 0830. At final count, we had caught a total of 12 YFT. Decided to head back to OB and stopped at one of the cutoff rigs (MP 255) and trolled over it with the same red/white Rapala x-rap and hooked up the wahoo (54#) shown in the attached photo. In all, a great trip and even better way to close out 2016. Tight lines to everyone for 2017! :thumbup:


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Those are some nice fish and appreciate the report. That's pretty neat them hitting at that time of night while trolling. Those X-raps are killer and they just came out with some new colors if you haven't heard. Enjoy those steaks!


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Sounds like a great trip with lots of action and some good eats.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome report looks like your still getting them out there. My rewire job should be done this week if you still want to head out there on my rig.ill take those a schoolers all day.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish good report Nice to hear that MP 255 is still holding fish. Thought about going when I saw the forecast, but decided hunting was a better choice- Should have gone fishing, didn't shoot anything. Floorman, if you need/want an extra hand on a rig trip keep me in mind ed


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice report- thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! Great report and great looking fish!


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Never really saw trolling at night discussed here. Any details or tips?


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

... Interested in the night time trolling as well. Always wondered if Glowing deep divers would produce


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Yummy


----------

